# 35 Rem Conspiracy



## Lazy K (Jul 28, 2004)

I needed a box of 35 Rem ammo and couldn't believe the cheapest I could find in Kazoo is $30! What happened? I mean it's not as rare as 300 Savage or 32 Win Special or some of those outdated calibers is it? I would have guessed nearly as many are still shooting the 35 as 30-30 and you can buy 30-30 ammo for $13. That's just not right. 

What is your opinion on whether or not there are very many 35's still roaming the northern Michigan woods? Also, was that caliber offered in very many different models of rifles? I'm guessing the Marlin lever was the main platform?


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

Remington offered the .35 Remington cartridge in their early semi-auto models 8 and 81 and their early slide action models 14 and 141 and for a while in their "modern" slide action rifle, the 760. Marlin has long offered it in variations of their lever action rifles. The cartridge was introduced in 1908 and the first rifle chambered for it was the semi-auto Remington Model 8. It is also available in some single shot pistols.

$30.00 for a box of twenty at a local gun shop is probably the going price. Able Ammo offers the same from a variety of manufacturers for just under $27.00. Hope this helps.

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Lazy K said:


> I What happened? I mean it's not as rare as 300 Savage or 32 Win Special or some of those outdated calibers is it? I would have guessed nearly as many are still shooting the 35 as 30-30 and you can buy 30-30 ammo for $13.


.35 Remington pales in comparison to .30-30 when it comes to popularity and sales volume. They are practicaly polar opposites in popularity. Unfortunately, not many Americans like the .35 caliber in any chambering. Damn shame really.

Considering that only a couple factory loads exist today should tell you something. $30 is about right for ammo today that is barely chambered in anything you can buy new. No demand means small batched and higher prices.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Lazy K said:


> What is your opinion on whether or not there are very many 35's still roaming the northern Michigan woods?


A drop in the bucket compared to .30-30s in the woods. I bet there are as many .32 Specials still roaming the woods as .35 Rem.


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

I still use the ol 35 every once in a while. Not in the past few years though. The 336sc is a deer killer for sure though. It was my first deer rifle. Think I bought it in 99\ 2000 from a little gun shop in Atlanta. 
I agree 30$ is steep but i only buy a box every few years.


----------



## riverroadbeagles (Oct 14, 2007)

Been using a lever action marlin chambered in 35 rem for 26 years bought it used when I was 14. I have killed many deer with it. Haven't really had a reason to upgrade most of the deer I have killed have been under 50 yards.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Tiarafied (Nov 12, 2012)

Considering a box of decent shotgun slugs is about $15/box of 5, I'd say you're getting a deal...

I could never understand this. Considering the amount of money wasted on baiting, scents, scent killers, rangefinders, wind finders, snort tubes, deer in a can, sticks in a bag, and all this other nonsense, the ONE THING you really need and cost is all of a sudden an issue....


----------



## jmackfish (Sep 25, 2011)

I love my lever action marlin 35 REM, I just wish I had a chance to use it here in Clinton county. I bought it from my dads buddy at deer camp when I was 17 for $100 with a case. I was so jacked. Killed my biggest buck to date the next year. That gun has never failed me. Can't say as much for the guy pulling the trigger on it Haha.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## vampile (Nov 4, 2008)

I have hunted with my 35rem for 15 years and I love it more than anything. I've never even had to adjust the iron sights. 200gr corelocts and I hit a coffee can at 75 yrds with 2 round every year just to verify. 

I did buy a scoped 7mag this year for a long range tool but I always have ole trusty readily available and nearby. 

And $27 for 20 has been going rate for the last few years. Cheaper when you don't HAVE to use 5-6 rounds to sight in every season

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

I knew it.It must be the same conspiracy that makes .45-70 amo so expensive.:16suspect


----------



## trophy18 (Aug 14, 2011)

I got a box of 35 lever evolutions at Franks Great Outdoors the week before opener for 22 bucks......i love how everyone calls it a brush gun, i shoot mine out to 200 yards regularly.Shot 2 opening morning at around 150 yards a peice, dropped both in there tracks, awesome gun.......it falls right off at 300 yards though.


----------



## Lazy K (Jul 28, 2004)

OK...conspiracy wasn't the right word. I have just always been intrigued with the 336 especially in 35 Rem caliber. Cool old guns. Seems like in the early 80's all the cool kids had one. lol I would have guessed there were more in use. 

I got to carry one the last four days and even though there were no shots fired, it was still fun to carry. It was an older model 336 made in 1952. I definitely want to trade for it. My cabinet some day HAS to include a 94 in 30-30, a 336 in 35 Rem and a 99 in 300 Savage. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jumbo (Feb 4, 2003)

Oldies, they all bring good memories back, I too have a "99" in .300 Savage,and a .32WSP, Win. #94, the fix is to buy brass when you can, and bullets, the basic's for reloading, and some one who'll do & share knowledge of reloading, and the Oldies will keep on Banging away, thats what I do.
be safe and enjoy~~~><>...Jumbo Out :chillin:


----------



## KrossJr (Jan 20, 2009)

Remington model 760 pump .35. Remington discontinued the .35 I think in the late 60's, and made them again in 1980 only. I got a 1980 and love it....


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Could not imagine northern Mi deer woods without my Marlin 336/35 it's the only rifle I have ever carried.


----------



## rawdog (Jan 13, 2011)

I love my 336rc,I bought it years ago for 60$ with two full boxes of ammo,it does not fail me.I have used every year since I bought it.I might semi-retire it and start using my hand gun more just for something different.The gun is as old as I am,1956.I will always take it with me though,great gun.Price of ammo a little high but I only shoot it when I want to kill a deer.


----------



## clattin (Jul 8, 2000)

I feel very confident out to 200 yds with my 336 in .35 Rem shooting the 200 gr Hornady LeveRevolution ammo. I think I paid less than $30 a box for it at Gander too.

Having grown up in Kansas....I have always loved very flat shooting calibers, but after moving to Michigan, I wanted a close range deer "thumper" and the .35 Rem definitely fits that bill! I love hunting with it although the only deer I've ever killed with it was a doe in Kansas! Its fun to shoot though!

Chris


----------



## rwbaker (Dec 14, 2007)

I have a 284 winchester model 100 my grandfather gave me. I killed my first deer with it . A box of shells is 50.00 dollars. :rant: :rant:


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

One of the old guy's at deer camp back in the day had one...And I have always wanted one ever since...Maybe this will be my year to find one...


----------

